# "new" twist on the "trolley"rig



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok so i was fishing the william o lockhart pier in s.e. fl. and i saw a kid fishing a trolley rig. you know where you throw your anchor lead and then clip your leader and bait on the main line and slide it down to the water. ok now that thats outta the way. was thinking maybe i could put the leader on a swivel and tie the main line to the lead and just throw it all in one shot...kinda like a reverse pulley rig. any thoughts or ideas/expierence with this "twist"? :fishing::beer::spam:
thanks in advance,
david


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

if im reading correctly that would be more of a reverse fish finder rig. and you will have a problem with the running line tied to the sinker flying out there and leaving your bait behind.


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

corrected, fishfinder rig. thats the point so instead of the bait being pinned to the bottom at the distance of the lead, i will lose distance on the bait side. im hoping that the bait will be suspended by the leader on the main line. kinda like kite fishing off of your boat. but from a pier or other elevated structure.:fishing:


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I think the traditional system will be easier to deploy and less aggravating to fish.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the old way....

toss out an 8 ounce sinker on heaver....tire your libebait rig but much shorter wire..12-18"...longer itll tangle....and instead of a barrel swivel at the top put a coastlock on it reverse fashion...clip the coastlock onto running line and slide the fish down...he can free swim up and down the line

it works, but not as convienient for checking/changing bait and gotta crank like hell when ya get a run and make sure ya catch up to the sinker


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Trolley Rig*

I do another version of hte trolley or Slide Rig.

I cast out with a 15 foot anchor rod with a 5 oz sputnik.

I then slide baits down the line attached to a 7 foot fighting rod. It has a release attached that when a fish hits, it releases and you fight the fish on what else? but the fighting rod. You can slide baits down the anchor line all day long.

If you can only fish with one rod, then the trolley rig that you describe will work.

I much prefer a clipdown rig where the bait is clipped alongside the sinker until slack is created. The bait releases from the clip and extends out from the mainline. C2


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have caught some nice fish using the slide rig, that is my go to rig on the pier now. Kings, shark, cobia, tarpon, barracuda, they all will hit it....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I believe what you are describing is called the "Jackson rig". I've used it before with some success. I actually prefer another technique which is rarely used outside NW Florida which is called "snobbling". You basically cast out a dead cigar minnow or other baitfish and let it sink, then impart some action to it which makes it look like a dying fish. Kings, spanish, tarpon, cobia, sharks, cudas and sailfish will climb all over it. 

This allows you to be in total control of your bait at all times while only using one rod.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

When you know you're gonna see a lot of fish that's the way to go I'm sure, but for keeping a live one in the zone all day, where you may or may not see a fish, the trolley is where it's at. It leaves you free to plug, flounder or trout fish, or drink beer with your buddies, and still have a legitimate shot at a king.:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dsg1987 said:


> ok so i was fishing the william o lockhart pier in s.e. fl. and i saw a kid fishing a trolley rig. you know where you throw your anchor lead and then clip your leader and bait on the main line and slide it down to the water. ok now that thats outta the way. was thinking maybe i could put the leader on a swivel and tie the main line to the lead and just throw it all in one shot...kinda like a reverse pulley rig. any thoughts or ideas/expierence with this "twist"? :fishing::beer::spam:
> thanks in advance,
> david


 "Twist" is correct.... You do that to a nice fat bluefish,or a threadfin herring,can gaurantee you'll have all the "twist" you want around your line... Ole school was using what was called a "floatrig".. Simular to what you were saying the youngen did on lockhart pier,only a float is at the top of the rig that you slide down.. We would put a float and swivel at the top,6' plus coffee colored wire with a single and treble.. Hook the baitfish on and slide it down,allowing the fish to swim up and down the line.. If the fish tangled you'd have to bring it in,so we generally used baits such as spot,or small bluefish that we were sure weren't going to do that.. If we used a friskier bait,such as a big bluefish or threadfin,we would attach a piece of 12lb test to the snap near the float and teather it to the pier with a couple of overhand knots.. If the fish hit you'd hear it snap,game on.. Like Chris said though you had to reel quick to get the sinker to catchup to the float.. You can use one rod instead of the normal 2 you use when pinrigging. Without a float to keep that baitfish from wrapping you could loose a nice fish,jmo... Strange system,but caught a lot of kings and cobes using that rig...


----------

